# postmodern literature



## driftglass (Jul 10, 2011)

Your favourite postmodern writers? 

Don Delillo
Margaret Atwood
Chuck Palahniuk


----------



## damselfly (Oct 11, 2011)

Thomas Pynchon. He's someone I love to hate. But also hate to love.

Post-modern styles, bring it!


----------



## Bloggsworth (Oct 11, 2011)

Modern means _up-to-date_, which is now, so post-modern is the next thing to happen...


----------



## anisha_astrologer (Oct 12, 2011)

i think margaret atwood and derek walcott. don't really know which writers are placed in post modernism.


----------



## luckyscars (Dec 23, 2011)

Haruki Marukami, or however you spell it. I'm not really sure if he's 'post-modern', I find it hard to distinguish between Magic Realism and Post Modernism sometimes. That might sound weird...


----------

